# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > BOXING / FIGHTING / WRESTLING >  Conor Mcgreger vs Floyd Mayweather

## StanTheGuy

Speaking of boxing and fighting, What do you guys think about the fight which is finalized on the 26th Aug!!!
Who will win?

----------


## EDCG19

I see Conor dropping Floyd with a single punch

Floyd is amazing, and is a champ however he doesn't know what he's getting into with Conor

Another thing, this is a fight I'd rather not happen since it really only comes down to a big pay day for either of them. Not something that is necessary but it makes the business keep happening. 

Also many people want to bring up that has never had a professional boxing fight, true 

We can speculate on what happens, however, I'll wait for the fight and see what happens

Wouldn't surprise me if they went to a draw and talk about a re-match/cashing in $$$$

----------


## Beetlegeuse

The Diaz fight(s) broke the spell. Unless he develops amnesia, McGregor knows there are men walking the earth he can't knock out, no matter how hard he hits them. The fact that McGregor won the rematch doesn't make it balance because not only did he still not knock Nate out, he didn't even win a unanimous decision.

Mayweather knows it, too. McGregor punches himself out early. If Mayweather makes it to the third, he can toy with McGregor and put him away whenever he takes the notion. Or he can prolong the agony. Unless McGregor takes a dive, like he did in the first Diaz fight.

Before the Diaz fight(s) I'd say it was a Pick-Em. But after the Diaz fight AND the birth of his son, I'd go with the odds.

----------


## NACH3

No way.... Floyd is the best counter puncher and makes ya miss more than anyone.... if it goes 3+ Floyd wins easily

----------


## DHew

Connor doesn't stand a chance. Not even in the first round. I love Connor, but this isn't his world.

----------


## Dj Screw

Connor has no chance, the whole fight is a joke. It's like a NFL player trying to 1 vs 1 LeBron James, it's gonna be laughable. Not that Connor isn't a good UFC fighter, if Mayweather were to fight him in the octagon with UFC rules he would put Floyd down in the 1st round....but boxing he has as much of a chance against Floyd as I do LOL

----------


## Obs

Connor is gonna lose and disappear like Rousey.

----------


## Couchlock

A professional polished great mechanical boxer vs. An MMA ground n pounder, is not even a contest. 

I do not care for Floyd as a person, he's a piece of shit, but he is a text book,perfect boxer.

He's going to make short work of Connor. Withing a matter of 90 seconds

----------


## MuscleScience

I think Conner has a moderate chance. People act like he doesn't box for MMA. Plus in MMA you really have to be careful not to take even that one shot. I think Floyd will pick him apart but it will be death by a thousand blows. 

WATCH: Floyd Mayweather?s Dad Crashes Conor McGregor?s Media Scrum in L.A ? Fitness Volt

----------


## daveanthony

If only there was a way they could both get knocked the fuck out  one can only dream


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Dj Screw

> I think Conner has a moderate chance. People act like he doesn't box for MMA. Plus in MMA you really have to be careful not to take even that one shot. I think Floyd will pick him apart but it will be death by a thousand blows. 
> 
> WATCH: Floyd Mayweather?s Dad Crashes Conor McGregor?s Media Scrum in L.A ? Fitness Volt


Hahaha, oh man that video was awesome. thanks for sharing

----------


## DHew

I put 100.00 on Connor winning. 50 on second round knockout. 50 on win by knockout any round. If all three hit him up 1350.

----------


## MuscleScience

> Hahaha, oh man that video was awesome. thanks for sharing


The two pressers in the past few days have been fucking entertaining as hell. I just watched thr Toronto one this morning.

----------


## Obs

What is this shit about him and lesnar? He is thinking he will fight Lesnar? 
Congratulation to Connor on his success and good luck with mayweather, but Lesnar could squeeze him to death lol! We have weight divisions for a reason.

----------


## MuscleScience

> What is this shit about him and lesnar? He is thinking he will fight Lesnar? 
> Congratulation to Connor on his success and good luck with mayweather, but Lesnar could squeeze him to death lol! We have weight divisions for a reason.


Lesner?

----------


## Obs

> Lesner?


My brother has been telling me all about how Connor was mouthing him and was supposed to possibly fight him in a wwe ring because ufc wouldnt allow it. Dunno but it would be short and nasty.

----------


## DHew

Him trash talking lesnar is almost 2 years old now.

----------


## StanTheGuy

I love Conor and I think he has a chance. But I really donno how the fight will turn out. Both of them are kids.

----------


## hardgainer1

THIS IS GOING TO SUCK. It's the best pound for pound boxer in history against a wrestler who normally fights at like 130lbs, humongous waste of money. I hate floyd but he is going to embarrass macgreggor

----------


## hardgainer1

> no way.... Floyd is the best counter puncher and makes ya miss more than anyone.... If it goes 3+ floyd wins easily


exactly!!!

----------


## Obs

> Him trash talking lesnar is almost 2 years old now.


Lmao! I am a bit behind!

----------


## Obs

> Him trash talking lesnar is almost 2 years old now.


Did we ever find out if that guy "Obama" is running for president or not?

----------


## Couchlock

anybody who thinks Conor McGregor is going to stand even one punch from Mayweather, probably thinks they can fight pretty good too.

but anybody who knows anything about boxing knows this is going to be 90 second fight

Like the fella up above me said Connor is a wrestler just because he trains his hands a little bit he doesn't do the kind of footwork for training that Mayweather does and I'll go out on a limb to say this you can take the best MMA fighter and put him against the worst professional boxer nine times out of 10 the box of will win it

We've been through this in the day with Muhammad Ali fighting all kind of karate guys and sumo wrestlers embarrassed every last one of them

----------


## Obs

> anybody who thinks Conor McGregor is going to stand even one punch from Mayweather, probably thinks they can fight pretty good too.
> 
> but anybody who knows anything about boxing knows this is going to be 90 second fight
> 
> Like the fella up above me said Connor is a wrestler just because he trains his hands a little bit he doesn't do the kind of footwork for training that Mayweather does and I'll go out on a limb to say this you can take the best MMA fighter and put him against the worst professional boxer nine times out of 10 the box of will win it
> 
> We've been through this in the day with Muhammad Ali fighting all kind of karate guys and sumo wrestlers embarrassed every last one of them


Its two different worlds. You cant beat a guy at something he does every day. I have seen boxers step into the octagon and get there asses handed to them, 40-0 became 40-1.
Connor doing this for the money of it and he will lose. He is a great striker but it is not his ring.

----------


## Beetlegeuse

> The two pressers in the past few days have been fucking entertaining as hell....


I only hope the fight is that entertaining.

Did you notice McGregor's pin stripe suit? Those weren't pin stripes, they were sentences written in tiny little letters. It read, "Fuck You Fuck You Fuck You Fuck You Fuck You Fuck You Fuck You Fuck You Fuck You Fuck You Fuck You Fuck You Fuck You Fuck You"

I'm NOT kidding.




> If only there was a way they could both get knocked the fuck out  one can only dream...


Did you see Fedor -vs- Mitrione at Bellator 180? That's damn near what happened. 1 minute into the first, the both connected with a right haymaker and both went down like they'd been pole-axed. I watched it in slo-mo @20fps and their punches landed on consecutive frames, meaning the punches landed within 1/20th of a second of each other.

But I won't spoil the ending, in case you want to see it for yourself.

----------


## BG

> The Diaz fight(s) broke the spell. Unless he develops amnesia, McGregor knows there are men walking the earth he can't knock out, no matter how hard he hits them. The fact that McGregor won the rematch doesn't make it balance because not only did he still not knock Nate out, he didn't even win a unanimous decision.
> 
> Mayweather knows it, too. McGregor punches himself out early. If Mayweather makes it to the third, he can toy with McGregor and put him away whenever he takes the notion. Or he can prolong the agony. Unless McGregor takes a dive, like he did in the first Diaz fight.
> 
> Before the Diaz fight(s) I'd say it was a Pick-Em. But after the Diaz fight AND the birth of his son, I'd go with the odds.


Thing is Conner and his team are VERY smart. He never makes the same mistake twice, he wont punch himself out and will be ready for 12 rounds I bet. Its very interesting to say the least.

----------


## MuscleScience

This was the best thing ever. Especially when he called the Presidenf of showtime a bitch. I am betting that guy hasn't been told off in years.  :LOL: 


WATCH: Conor McGregor Destroys Stephen Espinoza And Mayweather's 'Juicehead Guards' In London ? Fitness Volt

----------


## StanTheGuy

I donno y ppl keep saying that conor has no chance of winning haha. Floyd is fking 40 yrs old. No athletes with 40 yrs old can have a higher endurance and physique than a 28. And MMA is not a joke as well. You guys really think he has 0 chance? haha

----------


## StanTheGuy

Not to mention Floyd made so much money and was probably spending the money enjoying his life more in these years while Conor has been training ever since and non stop.

----------


## Obs

> I donno y ppl keep saying that conor has no chance of winning haha. Floyd is fking 40 yrs old. No athletes with 40 yrs old can have a higher endurance and physique than a 28. And MMA is not a joke as well. You guys really think he has 0 chance? haha


If floyd were stepping into the octagon connor would beat him in seconds. Its not the octagon, its not mma, connor will lose. Its a general practitioner vs a specialist.

----------


## Obs

People think connor is sooo bad ass.
He is 140lb. 
Keep bumping him up weight clases and watch what happens. Connor just so happens to be hot shit at the moment. His fall is coming. They never come back from an ass beating.

----------


## Couchlock

Even if Floyd stepped into,the octagon, he'd still win.

Come on guys. If Connor was a "decent" boxer, guess what? He'd be boxing making real money, not peanuts as an MMA spectacle.

This is like saying ken shamrock would stand a chance against holyfield.

----------


## Sicko

> Even if Floyd stepped into,the octagon, he'd still win.
> 
> Come on guys. If Connor was a "decent" boxer, guess what? He'd be boxing making real money, not peanuts as an MMA spectacle.
> 
> This is like saying ken shamrock would stand a chance against holyfield.


Easy Couch...ehehehhheh...
I think that is reeeally stretching the imagination if you think that Mayweather would win in the octagon.
Mayweather would be stretched out on his back with his wrists curled making gurgling noises within 60 seconds if he got in the octagon with Conner.
I will agree with you that he most likely will not be able to find Mayweather in the ring and do any real damage compared to the lifetime of agility and elusiveness that comes with Mayweather. He will undoubtedly out maneuver and out score Conner.
I personally cannot stand Mayweather but I cannot take away the matrix like ability that he navigates the "boxing" ring...
But no way would he last a round in full contact MMA.

----------


## Obs

> Even if Floyd stepped into,the octagon, he'd still win.
> 
> Come on guys. If Connor was a "decent" boxer, guess what? He'd be boxing making real money, not peanuts as an MMA spectacle.
> 
> This is like saying ken shamrock would stand a chance against holyfield.


Nope. I have watched pro boxers step into the amatuer mma ring and become tatters. Its an entirely different world. You can be the best striker on earth but once you go down thats when shit gets real. Mma hits are harder and less frequent and less padded. 
There is more science behind ground game than toe to toe. This is precisely why connor will lose.
Boxing os many hits to the head mma is much less because they actually count.
Mayweather would get his ass handed to him and holyfield is a gaggly skinny goofy guy that would get rolled into a ball in a mma match.

----------


## Obs

I would like to see holyfield against coture in his prime!

----------


## ScotchGuard02

Whoever wins, I just want to watch a good fight.

----------


## Beetlegeuse

Over his 49-fight career, Mayweather's KO/TKO rate is 53% but half of them came in his first 19 fights, before his 22nd birthday. Since turning 30, his knock-out rate has fallen to 18% (2 for 11). In fact, he's only scored one KO/TKO in the last 10 years (9 fights, 11% by KO) and 11 of his last 13 fights (85%) went 12 rounds.

In his 24-fight professional MMA career, McGregor has KO'd/TKO'd 18 of his opponents (75%), _all_ by punches. He's ranked 6th (a tie) in knock-downs of all UFC fighters, current and past (16 in 10 contests), but all the fighters ranked better than 6th have at least half again more fights. He's finished 54% of his opponents in the first round, all by punches. And he fights in _4-ounce gloves!!!_ Eighteen of his 21 wins were finishes. Only three were by decision.

In the last 2130 days, McGregor has faced 13 opponents and knocked nine of them out.
In those same 2130 days, Mayweather has faced nine opponents and knocked out ...none. Zero.

Mayweather has fought 146 rounds to defeat his last 13 opponents. Eleven of those fights went to the judges.
McGregor's last 13 wins came in 25 rounds. Eleven by KO/TKO, three by decision and one by submission.

Anybody else seeing a pattern here?

Mayweather is 40 years old. There's no question he's got skills but knock-out power no longer is one of them. Without question, his star is in decline.
McGregor is only 28. Just as certainly, his star is in the ascendancy.

McGregor is a one-trick pony. He's got Thor's hammer in his left hand. But he isn't a mixed martial artist. He's got no ground game, he only uses take-downs in lieu of a clinch, and he only uses kicks to set up the punches. He's a boxer who happens to fight in MMA.

The biggest single knock on him isn't where he earns his living, it's the fact that he doesn't cover up. Ever. He only ever dodges and slips punches, but he's damn good at it. To date, he's only ever lost by submission, never by KO (AFAIK he's also never been knocked down), so there's no reason to question his chin.

This fight is with 10-ounce gloves. If Mayweather doesn't take this fight seriously, or if he disregards McGregor's left hand, or if he gets careless for half a second, McGregor will put him to sleep. And that's the truth of it.

----------


## Couchlock

Obs, what top billed pro fighter who held championship titles have stepped into the octagon?

Also if Connor can't find mayweather in the ring, how could he in the octagon?

Yeah Connor can try to take him down and ground and pound or jitsu him, but he still,has to get inside him for that.

Mayweather will ko him as soon as he's in reach

I bet 1k on Mayweather, 
And ill call it a loss after 2 min

----------


## Couchlock

Ok,juice lets do this official

Put each of our 1000 in a bit coin wallet controlled by admin, then give to winner of bet?

I got Mayweather to win, for 1000 in first 2 rounds, if not and still wins you put 500 to my grand

----------


## Obs

> Obs, what top billed pro fighter who held championship titles have stepped into the octagon?
> 
> Also if Connor can't find mayweather in the ring, how could he in the octagon?
> 
> Yeah Connor can try to take him down and ground and pound or jitsu him, but he still,has to get inside him for that.
> 
> Mayweather will ko him as soon as he's in reach
> 
> I bet 1k on Mayweather, 
> And ill call it a loss after 2 min


Dont know the guys name black. The guy beating his ass everyone called hurkie, scottish. 
It all went great and in the boxers favor and then they went to the mat and they had to carry the boxer out. 
Mma wins mma, a boxer will win a boxing match.
I agree with you connor will lose but mayweather would get his ass handed to him in some amateur cages.

----------


## Obs

Also, I wouldn't bet three cents on either of the losers. I bet $1000 i make $1000 tomorrow and it won't be gambled on any sinking ship. In 1-5 years no one will give two shits about either of them, thats why they mouth it up while they can.

----------


## Couchlock

So a club, retired unranked boxer fought a mma guy in the octagon and almost beat him till last round.

This ain't no club fighter, suga

I dunno. I digress, but boxing is a sport I been around all my life, father was a golden gloves boxer, champ.

I actually went to school with Kelly pavlik and he was and still is my friend.

Boom,boom mancini is from my small city,

Ernie shavers heavyweight champ, fought Ali, knocked him down, is also from my city, father knew him well.

Its just I've seen this match up 100's of times.

Seasoned trained in shape boxer, is hard if not impossible to beat.

I mean people are still alive after being hit by Connor with just tiny padded gloves to protect his own knuckles

Top billed boxers murder other top billed boxers with 10-14 oz gloves on

----------


## Obs

> So a club, retired unranked boxer fought a mma guy in the octagon and almost beat him till last round.
> 
> This ain't no club fighter, suga


Couch, I promise you mma is not a spectacle. Go to one amatuer event and sit up front and you will see what I mean. The fists dont pat they thud. Look at the blood. Mma is like an actual fight not just punching and jabbing. 
This is why not one of the pros in mma lists, "boxing" as their strong point they would be laughed out of the arena.

----------


## Couchlock

I've been to many.

Showtime fight productions, job Cole AKA JC. is a good friend of mine, I watched many of his fights, and tons of others.

----------


## Obs

> I've been to many.
> 
> Showtime fight productions, job Cole AKA JC. is a good friend of mine, I watched many of his fights, and tons of others.


I just watched a bunch of shit, no I am honestly wondering if Connor will win. 
Connor is tough and a lot thicker than mayweather. Did not realize mayweather was so small. 
This will be a good fight.

----------


## StanTheGuy

I donno why people keep thinking that Floyd is a god and is unstoppable. He is fking 40 haha. You have no idea how weak a 40 yr old can be compared to a 28. And MMA is not a joke, MMA is actually the most realistic fight in all sports. Boxing is bulls**t with all the rules. So there will be a chance Conor wins and there is no doubt. To the people who said Conor had no chance, I really wonder what you would say if and I said if Floyd got his ass whopped.

----------


## Couchlock

I guarantee its done in 1st round, either by Floyd winning by ko, or Connor disqualified due to a reflex muscle memory shin kick

----------


## Obs

> I guarantee its done in 1st round, either by Floyd winning by ko, or Connor disqualified due to a reflex muscle memory shin kick


Nope. Floyd is too small to put connor out quick. Connor has taken harder hits than floyd has ever dished out with those gloves. 
I really think connor has a great chance. He is so much bigger than floyd and just as good of a striker and younger and tougher and i just dont think floyd can take a hit from a guy like connor at 40.

----------


## StanTheGuy

And look at the odds. What if one of them lose on purpose just to make money LOL.

----------


## EDCG19



----------


## Couchlock

> Nope. Floyd is too small to put connor out quick. Connor has taken harder hits than floyd has ever dished out with those gloves. 
> I really think connor has a great chance. He is so much bigger than floyd and just as good of a striker and younger and tougher and i just dont think floyd can take a hit from a guy like connor at 40.


Lol
Mayweather can kill me or you with a left hook.

No if Connor was as good a striker and what not, he'd be a multiple title holding boxer.

Not a guy who looses to pot heads here and there

----------


## Obs

> Lol
> Mayweather can kill me or you with a left hook.
> 
> No if Connor was as good a striker and what not, he'd be a multiple title holding boxer.
> 
> Not a guy who looses to pot heads here and there


Actually connor or mayweather could hit me as hard as they want and they are probably just gonna piss me off. Its why we have weight divisons the odds of a one hit knockout under 180lbs are none. Dont speak for me. I have been hit bare fisted by people three times their size it is physics 130lb doesnt budge 217. I am also not exactly inexperienced at fighting or being hit. Neither of them are Gods, they are small men. This is why lightweight class is called the most competitive. Light dudes cant knock people out quickly. 

We will see but I believe mayweathers career is over.

Btw this thing you have where you think mma fighters only do what they do because they aren't good enough to be boxers is silly. I begged my brother to train mma with me because he is the single best fighter I have ever seen. He chose bullriding and destroyed his body for the opportunity at a couple million at best. 
He has turned more people off than chloroform and was combative with police with 27 skull fractures. He has had his head stomped by bulls and is deaf in one ear and paralyzed on one side of his face, has had half a dozen shoulder replacements and broke every bone in his body but he is still riding. For what??? 
Why???
Because that is his poison. Thats what he loves.
Boxing is a padded up scoring contest, MMA is more like a real fight than boxing could ever be. Mma fighter dont aspire to be boxers and to be honest connor is more of a boxer than an mma fighter. He is the perfect striker and always stays on his feet even though guy are doing everything to take him down. 

One of us is gonna be embarrassed when this fight is over.

----------


## Obs

> Lol
> Mayweather can kill me or you with a left hook.
> 
> No if Connor was as good a striker and what not, he'd be a multiple title holding boxer.
> 
> Not a guy who looses to pot heads here and there


Here is an example. I have been on my hands and knees in a street fight against multiple and was drop kicked in the face hard enough it flipped me onto my back and I still wasnt knocked out and got up relatively right the fuck now. I could squeeze mayweather to death!
HAAAANAACONDAAA SKWEEEEEASSSE !

----------


## StanTheGuy

People talking s**t about Conor all day. To me, Conor is the real fighter as MMA is the real fight. Boxing is just an entertainment. A guy who survived in real fights won't hv 0 chance to take down a boxer.

----------


## StanTheGuy

Not a fan boy of Conor but Im just telling the truth with logical thinking.

----------


## Couchlock

Getting hit by street thugs not knowing how to mechanically throw a punch is completely different than a professional fighter throwing one. Just saying.

Your delusional if "Connor or mayweather" hit you and it would bounce off and piss you off.

But lets just watch and see the fight...

----------


## Couchlock

Btw.
Didn't Connor get knocked out just recently by his sparring partner?

Yep he did

According to former two-weight world champion Jessie Vargas, 'The Notorious' has already been knocked out in sparring whilst preparing for the fight. 

This guy got knocked out in sparring already, Vargas said in a video uploaded by Villainfy Media.

Vargas wouldn't reveal his source and we will have to wait for confirmation from the McGregor camp, which is unlikely.

----------


## Obs

> Getting hit by street thugs not knowing how to mechanically throw a punch is completely different than a professional fighter throwing one. Just saying.
> 
> Your delusional if "Connor or mayweather" hit you and it would bounce off and piss you off.
> 
> But lets just watch and see the fight...


I have had trees hit me in the head, bulls, and fallen and flung great distance. Believe me I wont ever be one punched by a 140lb guy. I dont give a shit if he is tweeking or superhuman. Believe me bare fist has three times the shock of a glove thats why its illegal. 
Mayweather is fast and accurate, not a one hit knockout expert. 
Been in lotsa bare knuckle fights with people that can hit a lot harder than a 140 lb man is capable. 

But yes we will watch.

----------


## ThisIsMyJamZ

Still looking forward to this one, despite earlier reservations. Though I think this is on crazy early given my timezone so whether I actually make it up in time to watch it *shrug emoji*

----------


## Couchlock

Ob, you have never been hit as hard as a 140 lb light middle champ could hit you.

By this logic, any one with 50 one on tiger woods, should be able to out drive him by 65 yard at least.

Or if you match Sosa, McGuire, or Jackson's height and weight you should be able to put them out the park just as consistent.

I wonder why Kenny lofton had a better HR avg. Than Albert bell, who had much weight on him.

Also, every single on stage body builder weighing 275-315 should be able to take it to any heavy weight champ boxer of past, present, and future 

You do understand this, correct. At this point its not about Floyd vs Connor, its about a 215 pound man in a bare knuckle brawl thinking that some how is the same as fighting a professional punching machine.

If these bare knuckle brawl had a fraction of the fighting mechanics a boxer does, people would have been carried off in body bags

----------


## Obs

> Ob, you have never been hit as hard as a 140 lb light middle champ could hit you.
> 
> By this logic, any one with 50 one on tiger woods, should be able to out drive him by 65 yard at least.
> 
> Or if you match Sosa, McGuire, or Jackson's height and weight you should be able to put them out the park just as consistent.
> 
> I wonder why Kenny lofton had a better HR avg. Than Albert bell, who had much weight on him.
> 
> Also, every single on stage body builder weighing 275-315 should be able to take it to any heavy weight champ boxer of past, present, and future 
> ...


Son you dont know shit about fighting or who I am or what I have done. A 140 lb guy does not one hit knock out people with a frame twice as big as his. They fight 140 lb people togeter for a reason. I have been hit twice as hard as either of those squirrels could ever dream of hitting. You should try getting stomped by the frot hooves of a 2k lb lunging bull. 

Mayweather and connor are not super human they are the best lightweight and in a street brawl with someone bigger would be little bitches.

----------


## Obs

180lb! That is the UFC one hit knockout weight. You see it often above that weight and almost never below that weight. Bear in mind these individuals are all in the same weight class and wearing gloves that make boxing gloves look like pillows. 
UFC doesnt allow you to jump weight classes but so far because one hit knockouts become one punch homicides.
It will be a cold day in hell before I am the least intimidated by a 140 lb guy.

----------


## Obs

https://youtu.be/Kx0vrMHPHg4 
Notice how many lightweights made this list and note: they came from kicks to the face. 
Lmao at any lightweight hitting me! If you think a boxing hit rivals an mma hit for knockout effect I am sorry, its an entirely different class you get hit in the head six or seven times above middle weight class and you are probably going down. 
You get hit 100 times in the head in many boxing matches and they score out the winner.

----------


## Beetlegeuse

> Getting hit by street thugs not knowing how to mechanically throw a punch is completely different than a professional fighter throwing one....


Are you just trying to stir up shit, or are you really that stupid?

----------


## Obs

> Are you just trying to stir up shit, or are you really that stupid?


Hes not stupid I like couch and he has done some amazing impossible shit with his body. 
We just disagree on this one.

----------


## Couchlock

Do beetle juice, bodyweight makes you impervious to punches?

Just showing the flaws in logic used.

You still have nerves running in the jawline. Last time checked, you can't build face muscle ....

----------


## Obs

Attachment 170068
Attachment 170069

----------


## Obs

Attachment 170070
Baby is a bonus in this picture aint he cute???

Its jaw/skull/ frame thickness. Compare mine, floyd, and, brocks. 
This is the difference.

----------


## Couchlock

See now I love you too, obs.

Nice pic

----------


## Obs

> See now I love you too, obs.
> 
> Nice pic


Com'ere sugar!

----------


## StanTheGuy

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rYYczVgw1Zo
Ever seen this? This might not be 100% true but at least there is a chance

----------


## DHew

Get a room.

----------


## DHew

We're here.

----------


## MuscleScience

Anyone know how to view it on Kodi or anything like that?

----------


## Heavyhitter5

> Anyone know how to view it on Kodi or anything like that?


I hope someone chimes in, all I have is firestick lol

----------


## Kai Lover

Expecting Conor McGregor to do well in this boxing match is like expecting Serena Williams to become a badminton champion.

----------


## Kai Lover

> Expecting Conor McGregor to do well in this boxing match is like expecting Serena Williams to become a badminton champion.


And if he does do well then I'm calling a fix. I mean given the amount of money in this fight.

----------


## KINGKONG

My take they are both the scourge of the earth as far as human beings are concerned but both excellent at there chosen profession..unless it's rigged for a rematch there's no way mayweather can lose a boxing match to mcgregor not today or in a million years..if it was a MMA fight it would go the other way..either way Iam watching it like every other sap who put money in their pockets

----------


## Obs

Conor will beat his ass I believe.

----------


## Obs

2" longer reach, active fighter, 10 years younger, heavier frame in general, stronger, still knocks oponnents out doesnt just score out. 
Mayweather is done. He'll do nuddin.

----------


## Couchlock

Personal bet on,
,

If Connor wins ill pit a tight rubber band around the base of me penis for a week, you do the same if Mayweather wins.

Pics after rubber band application, and daily until the weeks up and penis rotted off...

----------


## Kai Lover

We could have a poetry bet on this. The loser must compose a 12-line poem on a predetermined topic (with a minimum of 4 words per line).

----------


## MuscleScience

> Personal bet on,
> ,
> 
> If Connor wins ill pit a tight rubber band around the base of me penis for a week, you do the same if Mayweather wins.
> 
> Pics after rubber band application, and daily until the weeks up and penis rotted off...


I'm calling your bluff, where on earth would you find rubber bands that small?

----------


## Obs

That was a damn good fight! Fuck around I never saw it going that long!

----------


## MuscleScience

10 rounds you got to be kidding me lol

----------


## Obs

Mcgregor played it too damn safe and so did mayweather. Wore themselves out especially conor! I figured in round 9 it was gonna go to decision.

----------


## MuscleScience

> Mcgregor played it too damn safe and so did mayweather. Wore themselves out especially conor! I figured in round 9 it was gonna go to decision.


Conor was gassed, I didn't see him doing much of anything past the 9th once they got there

----------


## KINGKONG

I saw that coming :Wink:  have to admit mcgregor put up a better fight then I thought he would..

----------


## Obs

> Conor was gassed, I didn't see him doing much of anything past the 9th once they got there


By the end of the ninth I was sure he was done. I thought Conor was going to finish him the first time he got him on the ropes. He fought myweathers back and ass a lot. He wanted to drop an elbow soooo bad. Now I want to see mayweather step into the octagon lol

----------


## Couchlock

> By the end of the ninth I was sure he was done. I thought Conor was going to finish him the first time he got him on the ropes. He fought myweathers back and ass a lot. He wanted to drop an elbow soooo bad. Now I want to see mayweather step into the octagon lol


If he couldn't get inside him in the ring, he won't in the octagon

Sent from my LGLS775 using Tapatalk

----------


## Couchlock

If Connor was smart. Hed give up the octagon and focus on becoming a real good boxer.

30mil he just made, 30 mil

Sent from my LGLS775 using Tapatalk

----------


## MuscleScience

> If Connor was smart. Hed give up the octagon and focus on becoming a real good boxer.
> 
> 30mil he just made, 30 mil
> 
> Sent from my LGLS775 using Tapatalk


He made more than that

----------


## Couchlock

DAMN, see?

Fuck brain damage in a cage with Dana white taking 95%

He needs to hone them skills and box

Sent from my LGLS775 using Tapatalk

----------


## Obs

> If he couldn't get inside him in the ring, he won't in the octagon
> 
> Sent from my LGLS775 using Tapatalk


You dont have to get inside in the octagon. The first time someone turns their back in the cage its done. Floyd dod amazing but wouldnt last in the cage. The only thing keeping floyd going may times was that he turned around.every time he did uou could tell connors insticts almost take over.

----------


## Obs

One thing that proves just how adaptive floyd is, is that he turned around. Connor gave him an entirely new style and Floyd countered it however possible. Definitely the best boxing match I have watched but I dont watch boxing.

----------


## Couchlock

> One thing that proves just how adaptive floyd is, is that he turned around. Connor gave him an entirely new style and Floyd countered it however possible. Definitely the best boxing match I have watched but I dont watch boxing.


Rubber band....NOW!

Sent from my LGLS775 using Tapatalk

----------


## Obs

> Rubber band....NOW!
> 
> Sent from my LGLS775 using Tapatalk


Yeah! Now you see why I dont waste money betting on fights!

----------


## TRA

McGregor gases and has fought that problem. I am pretty happy with the performance, even though I wanted him to win. So many in the boxing camps were saying how McGregor was going to get annihilated because he hadn't boxed before. It may not be in a ring, but wtf do they thing you do with your hands in MMA? He proved a lot in that bout and it was definitely a win for MMA/martial arts.

----------


## kelkel

Here's a prediction. Mayweather's camp will train McGregor for his next big fight.

----------


## MuscleScience

> Here's a prediction. Mayweather's camp will train McGregor for his next big fight.


He will probably fight that Pauli Dude

----------


## BrockBadger

Not like I could have guessed, but Connor ran out of stamina in about the six round. He probably needed to train more of 12 rounds. There were some commentators who seem to have known this.

----------

